# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Danh sách các đại sứ quán việt nam ở nước ngoài

## leminhminh6869

DANH SÁCH CÁC ĐẠI SỨ QUÁN VIỆT NAM Ở NƯỚC NGOÀI - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong | ve may bay Viet Jet Air gia re 
DANH SÁCH CÁC ĐẠI SỨ QUÁN VIỆT NAM Ở NƯỚC NGOÀI
Liên hệ đặt dịch vụ: 0422400222 // 0422400333 // 0945.836.836
VIETNAM EMBASSIES IN ASIA

CANBERRA - AUSTRALIA	 SYDNEY - AUSTRALIA
Add: 6 Timbarra Cres., OS Malley Canberra, ACT 2606
Tel: (61-2)6286 6059 / 6290 1549 
Fax: (61-2)6286 4534 
Email: vembassy@webone.com.au 
Consular: Tel: (61-2)6290 1556	Add: 489 New South Head Rd., Double Bay, Sydney, N.S.W. 2028 
Tel:   (61-2) 9327 2539 / 9327 1912 
Fax: (61-2) 9328 1653 
Email: vnconsul@ihug.com.au

BRUNEI DARUSSALLAM	CAMBODIA
Add: House No.18, Simpang 80-11, Kg. 
Pengkalan Gadong, Km 4, Jalan Gadong 
Tel:   (673) 245 6483 / 245 6486 
Fax: (673) 245 6485 
Email:srv@brunet.bn	Add: 436 Monivong, Phnom Penh 
Tel:   (855-23) 726 273 / 726 274 
Fax: (855-23) 362 314 
Email:vnembpnh@online.com.kh 
Consular: 
Tel: (855-23) 362 531; 
Fax: (855-23) 427 385

BEIJING - CHINA	GUANGZHOU - CHINA
Add: No 32 Guanghua Rd., Jiangou menwai, P.O.Box 00600, Beijing 
Tel:   (86-10) 6532 1155 / 6532 1125 
Fax: (86-10) 6532 5720 
Email:suquanbk@yahoo.com 
Consular: Tel: (86-10) 6532 5414	Add: Jin Yanf Ho
Tel, 92 Huanshi Western Road, Guang Zhou City 
Tel:   (86-20) 8652 7908 
Fax: (86-20) 8652 7808

 HONG KONG - CHINA	 KUNMING - CHINA
Add: 15/F, Great Smart Tower, 230 Van Chai Road, Wan Chai, Hongkong 
Tel:   (852) 2591 4517 / 2591 4510 
Fax: (852) 2591 4524 / 2591-4539	Add: 2nd floor, Kai Wah International Ho
Tel, 157 Beijing Road, Kunming 
Tel:   (86-871) 352 2669 / 351 5889 
Fax: (86-871) 351 6667 
Email:tlsqcm@yahoo.com



 DUBAI - U.A.E. P.O.	KUWAIT
Add: Villa #11, Str. 323/36, Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Rd., Al Jafiliya, Bur Dubai, Dubai 
Tel:   (971-4) 398 8924 
Fax: (971-4) 398 8624 
Email: vnconsul@emirates.net.ae	Add: Jabriya, Block 10, Str.19, Villa 96, P.O.Box 1232, Dasman 15463 
Tel:   (965) 531 1450 / 535 1593 
Fax: (965) 535 1592 
Email: vnembassy.ku@mofa.gov.vn


 NANNING - CHINA	ECONOMIC & CULTURAL OFFICE OF VIETNAM IN TAIPEI, TAIWAN
Add: 1st floor, Touzi Dasha, 109 Minzu Avenue, Nanning 
Tel:   (86-77) 1551 0562 
Fax: (86-77) 1553 4738 
Email:tlsqvn@rediffmail.com	Add: 3F No. 65 Sung Chiang Road, Taipei 
Tel:   (886-2) 2516 6626 
Fax: (886-2) 2504 1761 
Consular: Tel: (8862) 2516 6648; 
Fax: (8862) 2516 6625

NEW DELHI - INDIA	CONSULATE BOMBAY - INDIA
Add: 17, Kautilya Marg, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi 
Tel:   (91 -11) 2301 9818 / 2301 0532 
Fax: (91 -11) 2301 7714 / 2301 8448 
Email:sqdelhi@del3.vsnl.net.in	Add: Wajeda House, Gulmohat Cross Rd. No.7, Juhu Scheme, Mumbai - 400 049, Bombay 
Tel:   (91-22) 2620 8589 / 2620 8549 
Fax: (91-22) 2624 8538 
Email:vietnam@mtnl.net.in

JAKARTA - INDONESIA	TEHRAN - IRAN
Add: No.25 JL. Teuku Umar, Menteng,         Jakarta-Pusat 
Tel:   (62-21) 310 0358 / 315 6775 
Fax: (62-21) 314 9615 
Email: embvnam@uninet.net.id 
Consular: Tel: (62-21) 315 8537	Add: Valiyeasr Ave., .Ardebili, Pesyan, Baghestan   6, Mardani, East Ordibehesht, No.6, Tehran 
Tel:   (98-2) 1241 1670 
Fax: (98-2) 1241 6045 
Email:sqvn.iran@mail.dci.co.ir

BAGHDAD - IRAQ	TOKYO - JAPAN
Add: Hay Andalus, Mahalla 611, Zuqaq 34, House 71, P.O. Box 15054 Yarmuk 
Tel:   (964-1) 541 3409 / 543 9919 
Fax: (964-1) 541 1388 
Email: embassyvn_iraq@yahoo.com  	Add: 50-11, Motoyoyogi-cho Shibuya- ku, Tokyo 151 
Tel:   (81-3) 3466 3313 / 3466 3314 
Fax: (81-3) 3466 3391/ 3466 7652 
Email: vnembasy@blue.ocn.ne.jp 
Consular: Tel: (81-3) 3466 3311; 
Fax: (81-3) 3466 3312

 Osaka	SEOUL - KOREA
Add: Estate Bakurocho Building 10F, 1-4-10 Bakurocho Chuo-ku, Osaka 541 
Tel:   (81-6) 6263 1645 / 6263 1600 
Fax: (81-6) 6263 1770 / 6263 1805 
Email:tlsvnos@gold.ocn.ne.jp	Add: 28-58, Samchong - Dong, Chongno-Ku, 110-230, Seoul 
Tel:   (82-2) 738 2318 / 739 2065 
Fax: (82-2) 739 2604 
Consular: Tel: (82-2) 734 7948; 
Fax: (82-2) 738 2317

PYONGYANG, DPRK	LAOS
Add: 7 Munsu Street, Pyongyang 
Tel:   (850- 2) 381 7353 
Fax: (850- 2) 381 7632 
Consular: Tel: (850- 2) 381 7111	Add: Thatluang Rd, Vientiane 
Tel:   (856-21) 413 409 
Fax: (856-21) 414 601 
Email:lao.dsqvn@mofa.gov.vn 
Consular: Tel: (856-21) 413 400  

 PAKSE - LAOS	 SAVANAKHET - LAOS
Add: 31 Banphabạt, Paksé, Champassak 
Tel:   (856-31) 212 058 
Fax: (856-31) 212 827	Add: 118 Si-Sa-Vang-Vong Muong Khanthabouli, Savannakhet 
Tel:   (856-41) 212 418 
Fax: (856-41) 212 182

KUALA LUMPUR - MALAYSIA	MONGOLIA
Add: No.4, Persiaran Stonor 50450, Kualar Lumpur 
Tel:   (60-3) 2148 4534 
Fax: (60-3) 2148 3270 
Email:daisevn1@putra.net.my 
Consular: Tel: (60-3) 2148 4036	Add: EnIchtaivany Urgunchulur 47 Ulaan Baatar 
Tel:   (976) 145 4632 
Fax: (976) 145 8923 
Email:vinaemba@magicnet.mn

YANGON - MYANMAR	WELLINGTON - NEW ZEALAND
Add: 317-319 U Wisara Road, Sanchaung Township, Yangon 
Tel:   (95-1) 524 656 / 501 993 
Fax: (95-1) 524 285 
Email: vnembmyr@cybertech.net.mm	Add: Level 21, Grand Plimmer Tower, 2 Gilmer Terrace P.O. Box 8042, Welllington 
Tel:   (64-4) 473 5912 
Fax: (64-4) 473  5913 
Email: embassyvn@paradise.net.nz 

MANILA - THE PHILIPPINES	SINGAPORE
Add: 670 Pablo Ocampo (Vito Cruz) Malate, Manila 
Tel:   (63-2) 525 2837 / 521 6843 
Fax: (63-2) 526 0472 
Email:sqvnplp@qinet.net 
Consular: Tel: (63-2) 524 0364	Add: 10 Leedon Park, Singapore 267887 
Tel:   (65) 6462 5936 / 6462 5938 
Fax: (65) 6468 9863

THAILAND	 KHONKHAEN - THAILAND
Add: 83/1 Wireless Road, Lumpini, Pathurnwan,         Bangkok 10330 
Tel:   (66-2) 267 9602 
Fax: (66-2) 254 4630 
Email:vnembassy@bkk.a-net.net.th 
Consular: Tel: (66-2) 251 5837; 251 3551; 
Fax: (66-2) 251 7201	Add: 65/6 Chatapadung, Khonkaen 40000
Tel:   (66-4) 324 2190 
Fax: (66-4) 324 1154

ANKARA - TURKEY	TASHKENT - UZBEKISTAN
Add: No. 34 Cayhane Sokak, Gajiosmanpasa,         Ankara 
Tel:   (90-312) 446 8049 
Fax: (90-312) 446 5623 
Email: dsqvnturkey@yahoo.com	Add: Rashidov Str. 100 Tashkent 
Tel:   (998-7) 1134 0393 / 11344 541 
Fax: (998-7) 1120 6265 / 1120 6556 
Email:dsqvntas@rol.uz

Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
Làm hộ chiếu
LÀM HỘ CHIẾU - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong | ve may bay Viet Jet Air gia re | ve may bay Viet Nam | ve may bay 
LÀM HỘ CHIẾU
QUÝ KHÁCH SỬ DỤNG DỊCH VỤ XIN LIÊN HỆ: 0422400222 // 0422400333 // 0945.836.836
HỘ CHIẾU
Vui lòng click vào trang web của cục quản lý xuất nhập dưới đây để xem chi tiết
http://www.vnimm.gov.vn/VN/index1.as...e_Vbqlcdvn.jpg

Một số tóm tắt dưới đây giúp Quý khách tìm hiểu một cách dễ dàng hơn:
- Hộ chiếu là một loại giấy tờ dùng để chứng nhận nhân thân.
- Công dân thuộc tỉnh nào sẽ làm hộ chiếu ở phòng quản lý xuất nhập cảnh của tỉnh đó.
- Bắt buộc người làm hộ chiếu phải có mặt ở phòng quản lý xuất nhập cảnh để nộp hồ sơ và lấy kết quả
1.Hồ sơ yêu cầu
Hồ sơ yêu cầu để làm hộ chiếu như sau ( Yêu cầu tất cả là bản gốc )
· Chứng minh thư nhân dân ( cấp không quá 15 năm, không ép dẻo ( lụa), không nhàu nát )
· 05 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng
· Tờ khai xin cấp hộ chiếu ( Tờ khai đề nghị cấp, sửa đổi hộ chiếu phổ thông cho công dân Việt Nam ở trong nước_Mẫu TKXC (Ngày 24 tháng 12 năm 2007) &mdash; Phòng XNC TP.HCM)
. Giấy khai sinh ( trẻ em chưa có chứng minh thư) 
- Nếu làm hộ chiếu cho trẻ em < 16 tuổi. Bắt buộc phải có bố hoặc mẹ đi làm cho con. Tờ khai phải dán ảnh, đóng dấu giáp lai và xác nhận của công an phường xã nơi cư trú
2. Dịch vụ của chúng tôi

Nếu quý khách không nắm rõ về thủ tục, không có thời gian sếp hàng đợi đến lượt, Có nhu cầu cần phải lấy hộ chiếu nhanh, những yêu cầu khác xin vui lòng liên lạc với chúng tôi để biết thêm chi tiết.
QUÝ KHÁCH SỬ DỤNG DỊCH VỤ XIN LIÊN HỆ: 0422400222 // 0422400333 // 0945.836.836
Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------

